# Pensacola Beach 11/5



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Met Dave (Naclh2odave) out at Pensacola beach in hopes for some fish. It was a georgeous morning with great weather andcalm conditions. It seemed like everyone else had the same idea as we did as well. There were tons of people out past Portafino. 

Unfortunately all we had was good weather. No fish to be had by us or anyone else for that matter. We couldn't even get anything to steal our bait. But it was nice to be out there.

I took my daughter out there and we just hung out and had a nice peacefull morning.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

We went out this afternoon, it was pretty slow then too. I lost one pomp about 10 feet from shore and my two friends each got one. That was it :sleeping


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

I went the other way. Ended up with 50 ladyfish

2 pompono

2 rat reds

2 undersize flounder


----------

